# Magnetic 'Spin Battery' Could Someday Power Electric Cars



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Like a winding up toy car, the spin battery is "wound up" by applying a large magnetic field --no chemistry involved.

More...


----------



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

Someday in the very distant future, perhaps. There are no details on the article, other than jargon like "spintronics" and self-contradictory assertions like "It uses the same principles as a conventional battery, but different."

Ah, well. I'm just a sucker for new tech, ready to jump at the next big energy discovery.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh, I think it is plain enough. This technology is derived from Politics, where "Spin" can destroy an economy in the name of prosperity, create tyranny in the name of freedom, etc.


----------



## Weird Harold (Oct 4, 2008)

Rush Limbaugh is an energy source?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Weird Harold said:


> Rush Limbaugh is an energy source?


Rush isn't a politician.

But, Barney Frank certainly is.


----------

